# DPFDP, What is yours running at idle and 1500 rpm on a flat?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> Huh?


Its the difference between two *pressure* points on the DPF, I would guess in front and behind. Is a Data Point from the DPF.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> Huh?


he's using a obd2 reader and reading the differential pressure of the dpf


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

AHH in that case i wouldnt know... wounder if scan gauge would be able to tell


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> 1500 rpm on a flat?


cant compare without knowing each vehicles load...how much boost, etc


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting post. I would imagine it varies based on soot load. That would be another relevant data point.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Interesting post. I would imagine it varies based on soot load. That would be another relevant data point.


Yes. I haven't checked using my code reader, but what it should do is rise progressively as miles accrue since the last re-gen, then when it hits the programmed threshold, it will initiate the re-gen and drop again. In fact, I think any soot measurement for the DPF is just a value calculated based off the actual measurement of the differential pressure.


----------

